# Down range arrow speed calculator



## wblackfin (Nov 28, 2006)

I found this sight and thought I would share it. They claim that if you insert the measurement between two of your sight pins along with the corresponding distances shot and the measurement from the sight pin to your eye it will calculate arrow speed. I wonder how accurate it actually is? 


http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~apostol/arrow/


----------

